# Takacat Schlauchboote - Erfahrungen?



## flo1980 (20. September 2021)

Servus miteinander!

Mal in die Runde gefragt: Hat irgendjemand hier schon mal Erfahrungen mit einem Takacat Schlauchboot gemacht? Ich finde die sehr interessant fürs Reisen/Campen und preislich auch in Ordnung.









						TAKACAT - Schlauchboote + Kajak - faltbar - leicht - robust
					

Die Takacat Schlauchboote und Kajaks sind leicht faltbar und kompakt. Perfekt als Dingi und faltbares Schlauchboot im Wohnmobil, PKW sowie beim Camping.




					www.takacat.de
				




Danke schon mal!
Flo.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2021)

Na ja, rauhwassertauglich scheint dieser Katamaran ja zu sein, auch habe ich Höchstgeschwindigkeitsfahrten mit über 100kmh dieser Renner, auf der Tube gesehen.




Hier im Video sieht man sogar irgendwo eine Angel?
Sieht insgesamt jedenfalls sehr offen aus dieses Konzept, so als ob man besser einen Trockenanzug trägt, oder gar Neopren?
Das Problem Rutenhalter oder Echo zu platzieren, hast du ja auf jedem Schlauchboot, dafür gibt es dann diese Railblaza Aufklebmontagen.





						Railblaza Zubehör für Angelboot  - Schlauchboote & Angelboote Bengar - mit Motor
					

Railblaza  Zubehör für Schlauchboote und Angelboote. Rüsten Sie ihr Schlauchboot aus. Positionslicht, Rutenhalter, Köderhalter uvm.




					bengar.de
				



Auch interessant, ich habe mir für mein Honwave Schlauchi dort eine Bugabdeckung gekauft, weil mir bei schneller Fahrt und Wind zu viel Spray rüberkommt.
(Genau das Problem was ich bei diesem Takacat sehe.)
für Rutenhalter und Echo habe ich mir eine extra Sitzbank, als Geräteträger gebaut, ich mag da nix aufkleben.
Außerdem habe ich eine 80er Colemanbox im Bug stehen, für Ausrüstung und Sicherheitsmittel.
Dürfte auch schwierig sein, in so einem Cat irgendwelche Boxen zu positionieren?
Da wird man sich wohl eher auf irgendwelche wasserdichte Säcke, wie im Video zu sehen, beschränken müssen.

Nachtrag:


> Alle drei Katamarane lassen sich hervorragend rudern und gleiten schnell, eben und gleichmäßig.


Das ist übrigens eine glatte Lüge, kein Schlauchboot lässt sich gut Rudern, vor allem bei Wind bist du nur Opfer damit und es treibt dich umher.

Jürgen


----------



## flo1980 (23. September 2021)

Danke Dir Jürgen!
Anscheinend gibt es auch einen "festen" & zerlegbaren Boden, auf dem man Sitze/Boxen etc. montieren kann.


----------



## ragbar (24. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> dieses Konzept,






jedenfalls rauwassertauglich.


----------

